# HID Glare Guard?



## VincewagenR32 (Nov 7, 2010)

Can someone help me figure out if there is company who makes the HID w/ glare guards built on? 

My buddy had these in his car but when we went to replace them it turned out that these are not the same bulbs. i thought they were Ds2 or D2R bulbs but no dice. 

Im looking for the glare cap on the top mainly but if there is a whole H7 bulb like this then please direct me as I have search the net endlessly  


These are bi-xenon but look very close.... only his are black and these are chrome


----------



## slightlyVR6stoopid (Apr 18, 2010)

hey man I think I can help you out. Search around for "casper shields" and those shields are usually like an H4 to H7 bulb adapter. Hope this helps. 

hey found this http://www.autogoody.com/servlet/the-595/H4-to-D2S-fdsh-D2R-Adapters/Detail


----------



## VincewagenR32 (Nov 7, 2010)

wonderful! thats what i was looking for! 

thanks!eace::beer::beer:


----------



## MBRACKLIFFE (Jan 17, 2003)

Hey this looks like a good possible solution to HID's in the stock headlamp housings. I would love the output of some HID's but I don't want to blind everyone with drop ins and I don't have the cash to buy projector's at the moment. 

If you do this please post up your review and some pics of the output. Thanks


----------



## MBRACKLIFFE (Jan 17, 2003)

FYI its called a Casper Shield or Casper Glare Shield


----------

